# Did you lose a kayak on the Ark in the last few weeks?



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Since the info that I have is pretty sketchy, I can't tell you if it's totally correct, but I figured I'd put it up here just in case. So, here's the deal-

A work associate of mine was on a Numbers commercial raft trip this past weekend and was telling war stories with the guide. The guide he was with started bragging that "his buddy" (also a guide) had found a kayak on the side of the river "just sitting there", and had taken it off the river without trying to find the owner. They apparently intend to sell it on eBay, but who knows. I have no information as to 1) when this happened exactly, although my buddy said they were going to try to sell it this week; or 2) What kind of kayak it was. 

Of course, it could be just raft guide bullsh!t. But if you went for a swim and left a boat on the river with the intent of recovering it later & this sounds familiar, PM me and I'll give you name of the raft company & whatever information I can get from my friend. I don't want to get a raft company in trouble if there isn't really a missing boat. And keep your eye on eBay for sellers from the Ark Valley.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The week of paddlefest, we caught a boat coming downstream at the put-in for Brown's (I think it was a Wavesport, but I'm not sure; there was so much carnage that weekend, I have trouble seperating one saved boat from another). We hung around for a little bit but there was no owner or friend to be seen. So we set the kayak on the grassy left bank just after the put-in. We made it very obvious in hopes that the owner's first actions in searching for it would be to paddle downstream and they wouldn't be able to miss it there. Don't know if this relates to the same incident or not but I hope this boat found/finds its owner.

COUNT


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Could be- I have no idea if the boat was found on the Numbers or on another run. But that sounds just like the scenario that the guide described to my buddy- it wasn't found pinned or in the water, just sitting on the bank. I've looked through the Buzz and Boatertalk's Lost and Found but I haven't seen anything. It could be that they did find it but returned it, & the guide is just trying to be a badass of some sort. I might look in the BV / Salida papers or the Denver Post to see if there's something there.


----------

